# Parrot people?



## Careym13

Any other crazy parrot people on this forum? If so, what kind of parrots do you have? I've got Amazons, a few Macaws, Conures, several different African species and 2 Rose breasted cockatoos. Oh, and 2 Indian Ringnecks, can't leave them out!


----------



## Yvonne G

I used to have Brotogeris jugularis, but the last one kicked the bucket a couple years ago. Then I took in a rescue blue crowned conure. I had him for a couple years and just recently had to have him euthanized. He was pretty old and was having trouble breathing due to a growth in his trachea. I'd like to rescue another hook bill, however, my life span is reaching the end, so I don't want to take on any more animals at this time.


----------



## NicoleB26

I have a goffin cockatoo named peaches. He just learned I say "I love u"! He's been professing his love to everyone lol


----------



## NicoleB26

The rose breasted cockatoos are beautiful!! If I were to get another bird (which I'm not ) it would be one of those.


----------



## Careym13

Rosie's are awesome for sure! Although I love all parrots, Rosie's are the only cockatoo I would own on purpose...lol


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I used to have Brotogeris jugularis, but the last one kicked the bucket a couple years ago. Then I took in a rescue blue crowned conure. I had him for a couple years and just recently had to have him euthanized. He was pretty old and was having trouble breathing due to a growth in his trachea. I'd like to rescue another hook bill, however, my life span is reaching the end, so I don't want to take on any more animals at this time.


Not true Yvonne. Not True..........

You and I and my wife will have many place to go and many Torts to visit. So have another Parrot.


----------



## bouaboua

Dose the Love Bird and Parakeet count??


----------



## Careym13

Of course! I had two rescue budgies for a time. Now they live with a friend and her flock of budgies in a big flight cage.


----------



## wellington

Nicole said:


> The rose breasted cockatoos are beautiful!! If I were to get another bird (which I'm not ) it would be one of those.


I'm with you. Love the cockatoos, but don't want any more birds.


----------



## NicoleB26

wellington said:


> I'm with you. Love the cockatoos, but don't want any more birds.


i didn't even want the one I have My boyfriend brought him home but I'm glad he did!! How many do u have?


----------



## NicoleB26

Careym13 said:


> Rosie's are awesome for sure! Although I love all parrots, Rosie's are the only cockatoo I would own on purpose...lol



R they sweet like goffins?


----------



## Tom

bouaboua said:


> Dose the Love Bird and Parakeet count??


YES! Those are Psittacines too!


----------



## Tom

Careym13 said:


> Any other crazy parrot people on this forum?



OOH!!! OOH!!! ME! ME!

I'm a crazy parrot person. I work with all sorts of birds. I have a double yellow head, a harlequin macaw, and a medium sulphur crested cockatoo at the ranch where I work. I have a Mexican Red Head that lives at home with me, and I just bought a Jardine's parrot last week.

Jardine's are the best parrots ever. I raised and trained them all. Been wanting my own since 1990 when I first saw them, and finally got around to making it happen last week.

Here's my red head last year when I first got her. Had to finish hand feeding. She is now an amazing flyer. Straight up. Straight down. Corners and mid air direction changes and stops... Great fun!


----------



## Tom

Don't know why that came through upside down. Sorry.


----------



## Tom

Here is a pic from the breeder of the new baby:


----------



## leobaby15

I have two Solomon Island Eclectus...male and female. Here's of pic of them showering


----------



## Tom

leobaby15 said:


> I have two Solomon Island Eclectus...male and female. Here's of pic of them showering



Hey! C'mon. This is a family oriented site! 


I think I have that same shower perch that your female is sitting on.


----------



## wellington

Nicole said:


> i didn't even want the one I have My boyfriend brought him home but I'm glad he did!! How many do u have?


My Quaker parrot just died about a month or so ago. Around 28 years old. I have had parakeets, cockatiel, conures and then the Quaker.


----------



## Tom

Best conure names ever: "Earache" and "Deafness".


----------



## NicoleB26

wellington said:


> My Quaker parrot just died about a month or so ago. Around 28 years old. I have had parakeets, cockatiel, conures and then the Quaker.



Oh I'm sorry. It's hard losing a pet.


----------



## G-stars

I rescued a cockatiel when I was 10 yrs old. 16 yrs later he's still around. I also have a green wing macaw that I hand fed as a baby. He just turned 7.


----------



## Careym13

Nicole said:


> R they sweet like goffins?



Rose breasted are extremely sweet. I have a male and female (brother and sister) and they are both very cuddly, MUCH more quiet than any of the other cockatoos, and not nearly as neurotic. I work in an aviary and very rarely do we have customers complain about their Rosie's behavior.


----------



## Careym13

And I almost forgot...THEY'RE PINK!!!!! Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Careym13

Tom said:


> OOH!!! OOH!!! ME! ME!
> 
> I'm a crazy parrot person. I work with all sorts of birds. I have a double yellow head, a harlequin macaw, and a medium sulphur crested cockatoo at the ranch where I work. I have a Mexican Red Head that lives at home with me, and I just bought a Jardine's parrot last week.
> 
> Jardine's are the best parrots ever. I raised and trained them all. Been wanting my own since 1990 when I first saw them, and finally got around to making it happen last week.
> 
> Here's my red head last year when I first got her. Had to finish hand feeding. She is now an amazing flyer. Straight up. Straight down. Corners and mid air direction changes and stops... Great fun!



Harlequins are great, I have two along with a Scarlet. Your baby Jardines is adorable! Looks to be a Lesser? And that Mexican Red Head is just beautiful, even upside down . We have three babies at my aviary right now, first time we have ever had them. I would love to keep one BUT, no more birds for me until I have more space. The Amazon in my avatar is my yellow shouldered named Pedro. Great personality, a lot like the Red Head...similar size too. I'll have to get a recent picture of my two Jardines...they are a blast...you're going to love having one in your life!


----------



## Careym13

wellington said:


> My Quaker parrot just died about a month or so ago. Around 28 years old. I have had parakeets, cockatiel, conures and then the Quaker.



28 years is a very long life for a Quaker, it is always hard to lose them...but be proud, you obviously took excellent care of yours!


----------



## Careym13

G-stars said:


> I rescued a cockatiel when I was 10 yrs old. 16 yrs later he's still around. I also have a green wing macaw that I hand fed as a baby. He just turned 7.
> View attachment 135702



Thats a very nice looking Green wing you have there!


----------



## bouaboua

Careym13 said:


> Of course! I had two rescue budgies for a time. Now they live with a friend and her flock of budgies in a big flight cage.


Then, I have many at one time.

I still have about 30 parakeet in a 8x4x8 cage and 7 Love bird in another cage about the same size.


----------



## tortadise

I have a blue and good macaw. Use to have toucans. They're messy but awesome birds.


----------



## wellington

Careym13 said:


> 28 years is a very long life for a Quaker, it is always hard to lose them...but be proud, you obviously took excellent care of yours!


Thank you. He was a great bird. He used to call my dogs by name years ago. He loved to dance too, if you clapped your hands for him. I would tell him secrets and then he would laugh. He was a character for sure.


----------



## wellington

Beautiful birds everyone. Makes me want another, but I just won't do it, nope, can't, can't can't, wellllll, hmmmmm


----------



## Tom

G-stars said:


> I rescued a cockatiel when I was 10 yrs old. 16 yrs later he's still around. I also have a green wing macaw that I hand fed as a baby. He just turned 7.



Man, I didn't know you were into birds too. That's great!

Greenwings are my favorite Macaw. Once I get my ranch set up I intend to get two or three and fly them. Next to hyacinths, they have the best macaw personalities by far.


----------



## Tom

Careym13 said:


> Harlequins are great, I have two along with a Scarlet. Your baby Jardines is adorable! Looks to be a Lesser? And that Mexican Red Head is just beautiful, even upside down . We have three babies at my aviary right now, first time we have ever had them. I would love to keep one BUT, no more birds for me until I have more space. The Amazon in my avatar is my yellow shouldered named Pedro. Great personality, a lot like the Red Head...similar size too. I'll have to get a recent picture of my two Jardines...they are a blast...you're going to love having one in your life!



Parrot talk! I love this!

I really abhor hybrids in any type of animal. Parrots, tortoises, snakes, fish etc... I'd never buy one, but Pumpkin the harlequin was already there when I started. He's a cool dude and we have a ton of history. I hate that somebody purposely made him, but I love him as an individual. I trained him to fly as the ring bearer in my bosses wedding in front of my whole business. He was perfect. It was about an 80 foot flight right down the center aisle with hundreds of people on either side close enough to touch him in flight. He flew to the best man who handed off the rings.

It is a lesser Jardines. That is the only type I really know and its the type I fell in love with in the early 90's. Been wanting one ever since, and I cannot understand why they are not the most popular bird in the trade now. They are so fantastic in every way!

You have two Jardine's? That is too amazing of a coincidence. No way! Which type are yours? Are they sexed? are you trying to breed them? I'll buy all your babies!!!

And you have Mexican Redheaded babies? Are they already sold? Seriously, I'm looking to get one or two more. For movie work I need teams that double each other.


----------



## G-stars

Tom said:


> Man, I didn't know you were into birds too. That's great!
> 
> Greenwings are my favorite Macaw. Once I get my ranch set up I intend to get two or three and fly them. Next to hyacinths, they have the best macaw personalities by far.



Yup. After getting my first cockatiel 16 yrs ago I started breeding cockatiels, finches, conures. I also worked part time in a parrot store for a couple years. That's where I got my macaw from.

Totally agree with you. Green wings and hyacinths are by far my favorite. Very sweet and gentle, and I have worked with lots of the other macaws.


----------



## CharlieM

I raise these bourkes. They are Austrailian grass parakeets.


----------



## Tom

Very cool Charlie. I don't know this species at all. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## G-stars

CharlieM said:


> I raise these bourkes. They are Austrailian grass parakeets.
> 
> View attachment 135724
> View attachment 135722
> View attachment 135723
> View attachment 135721
> View attachment 135720



Love these guys. Raised a few of these before. Love their colors.


----------



## dmmj

This thread sounds like some cheesy 80s movie.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My wife has a bunch of finches that live in a giant 8 foot by 8 foot by 3 foot flight cage I made for her. She also has three canaries in three very large cages.
She recently had an African grey that only spoke Spanish....And only profanity. Luckily she sold him.


----------



## bouaboua

CharlieM said:


> I raise these bourkes. They are Austrailian grass parakeets.
> 
> View attachment 135724
> View attachment 135722
> View attachment 135723
> View attachment 135721
> View attachment 135720


WOW!!

They are pretty for sure!!!


----------



## Careym13

Tom said:


> Parrot talk! I love this!
> 
> I really abhor hybrids in any type of animal. Parrots, tortoises, snakes, fish etc... I'd never buy one, but Pumpkin the harlequin was already there when I started. He's a cool dude and we have a ton of history. I hate that somebody purposely made him, but I love him as an individual. I trained him to fly as the ring bearer in my bosses wedding in front of my whole business. He was perfect. It was about an 80 foot flight right down the center aisle with hundreds of people on either side close enough to touch him in flight. He flew to the best man who handed off the rings.
> 
> It is a lesser Jardines. That is the only type I really know and its the type I fell in love with in the early 90's. Been wanting one ever since, and I cannot understand why they are not the most popular bird in the trade now. They are so fantastic in every way!
> 
> You have two Jardine's? That is too amazing of a coincidence. No way! Which type are yours? Are they sexed? are you trying to breed them? I'll buy all your babies!!!
> 
> And you have Mexican Redheaded babies? Are they already sold? Seriously, I'm looking to get one or two more. For movie work I need teams that double each other.



Yeah I have mixed feelings on the hybrids myself, but I wouldn't trade my two for the world!. My Jardines are sexed, the female will be of breeding age this coming spring and I will most likely breed them. I'll get a picture of them when I get home from work and put it up. They are really fun, unbelievable personalities. 

I have three Mexican Redheaded babies that are still available. They are not sexed yet but I should have those results in by the end of this week. They were hatched on 4/7, 4/9, and 4/10. Here is a picture, they are sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Careym13

CharlieM said:


> I raise these bourkes. They are Austrailian grass parakeets.
> 
> View attachment 135724
> View attachment 135722
> View attachment 135723
> View attachment 135721
> View attachment 135720



The Bourkes are such wonderful little birds, my mom has two..."Rosie Bourkes" I believe they are called? The pink ones?


----------



## Careym13

wellington said:


> Beautiful birds everyone. Makes me want another, but I just won't do it, nope, can't, can't can't, wellllll, hmmmmm



Well...just one won't hurt


----------



## Careym13

bouaboua said:


> Then, I have many at one time.
> 
> I still have about 30 parakeet in a 8x4x8 cage and 7 Love bird in another cage about the same size.
> 
> View attachment 135703
> View attachment 135704
> View attachment 135705
> View attachment 135706
> View attachment 135707
> View attachment 135708
> View attachment 135709
> View attachment 135710
> View attachment 135711
> View attachment 135712
> View attachment 135713



What an awesome assortment of Love birds!!! I really like your lutino Parakeets too!!!


----------



## CharlieM

Careym13 said:


> The Bourkes are such wonderful little birds, my mom has two..."Rosie Bourkes" I believe they are called? The pink ones?



Yes. They are rosy bourkes. Mine have had blue bred back into them.


----------



## Careym13

CharlieM said:


> Yes. They are rosy bourkes. Mine have had blue bred back into them.



Yours are really pretty...I love the blue.


----------



## Team Gomberg

I _was _a parrot person until I married a non parrot person...Lol

My husband knows that if he leaves me a widow I'll be replacing him with the bird I gave up for him. Savannah. She was my green winged macaw. Omar from SoCal's Omars Exotic Birds chain stores bought her off me. She'd be easy enough to track down.

I had other birds, too. A male Indian ringneck, a male sun conure and another female green winged macaw but Savannah was my heart bird.
Troubled macaws were my favorite. (Boy oh boy did Savannah start that way!) Whenever someone had a large macaw with biting issues, I'd be the only one that could handle it.

...yep, definitely miss the birds.

I'll go back into the bleachers and continue to enjoy your stories and photos.


----------



## Careym13

Team Gomberg said:


> I _was _a parrot person until I married a non parrot person...Lol
> 
> My husband knows that if he leaves me a widow I'll be replacing him with the bird I gave up for him. Savannah. She was my green winged macaw. Omar from SoCal's Omars Exotic Birds chain stores bought her off me. She'd be easy enough to track down.
> 
> I had other birds, too. A male Indian ringneck, a male sun conure and another female green winged macaw but Savannah was my heart bird.
> Troubled macaws were my favorite. (Boy oh boy did Savannah start that way!) Whenever someone had a large macaw with biting issues, I'd be the only one that could handle it.
> 
> ...yep, definitely miss the birds.
> 
> I'll go back into the bleachers and continue to enjoy your stories and photos.



Oh man...I don't know if I could give up any animals for a human...thats a tough one. Thats probably why I'll be an old crazy bird lady (and now tortoise lady) all by myself with my animals...lol. Fortunately my family is full of bird people. Currently I'm the only crazy tortoise person though...they all think I'm weird and obsessive about the torts...I'm hoping that'll change with time. It would be nice to have someone who wants to help me with their care...but for now I'm on my own


----------



## Gillian M

Careym13 said:


> Oh man...I don't know if I could give up any animals for a human...thats a tough one. Thats probably why I'll be an old crazy bird lady (and now tortoise lady) all by myself with my animals...lol. Fortunately my family is full of bird people. Currently I'm the only crazy tortoise person though...they all think I'm weird and obsessive about the torts...I'm hoping that'll change with time. It would be nice to have someone who wants to help me with their care...but for now I'm on my own


Hi. Sorry to say this but animals can sometimes be more LOYAL than human beings.


----------



## Careym13

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Sorry to say this but animals can sometimes be more LOYAL than human beings.



I agree


----------



## Careym13

Heres a shot of some of our macaws (babies and adults) out playing on the gym at the aviary where I work.


----------



## Gillian M

Careym13 said:


> Heres a shot of some of our macaws (babies and adults) out playing on the gym at the aviary where I work.
> 
> View attachment 135901


Nice pic !


----------



## AmRoKo

I currently own one congo african grey parrot, wonderful, amazingly smart bird, love so much. I plan on getting another CAG in the future.


----------



## Harry65

Yes! We are also parrot people..Presently owned by two 
BG's & a sulfur crested. Everytime the phone rings..the macaws will be the first one to say "hello".


----------



## N2TORTS

"COKE".... and a smile...


----------



## Careym13

N2TORTS said:


> "COKE".... and a smile...



Too cute! Umbrellas are such funny birds.


----------



## CharlieM

I also work with the different scarlet chested grass parakeet mutations. (Not my personal birds)


----------



## Careym13

Harry65 said:


> Yes! We are also parrot people..Presently owned by two
> BG's & a sulfur crested. Everytime the phone rings..the macaws will be the first one to say "hello".
> View attachment 136039
> View attachment 136040



Beautiful colors!!!


----------



## kathyth

Good thread!
I had a Congo African Grey that died of kidney failure, after I had her for 17 years. She died 8 years ago.

Last week, I put a deposit on a Timneh Grey at Old World Aviaries, in Tx. Scott Lewis is considered to be an excellent breeder.

Looking forward to having another parrot.


----------



## kathyth

wellington said:


> Beautiful birds everyone. Makes me want another, but I just won't do it, nope, can't, can't can't, wellllll, hmmmmm




You can and definitely should!! Go for it


----------



## kathyth

N2TORTS said:


> "COKE".... and a smile...




Gotta LOVE Sally!


----------



## N2TORTS

Not a Parrot …but…..Indian Runner Ducks – A flightless duck that stands erect like a penguin…


















[URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/2ndeggs5-19-07_zps8801b742.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/1stborn-UNO-5-19-07_zpsaa5a3317.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/DUCK2013a_zps35a55fc2.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/duck2013_zps563adc10.jpg.html']

[/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/1stborn-UNO-5-19-07_zpsaa5a3317.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/DUCK2013a_zps35a55fc2.jpg.html']


[URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/2ndeggs5-19-07_zps8801b742.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/1stborn-UNO-5-19-07_zpsaa5a3317.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/DUCK2013a_zps35a55fc2.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/duck2013_zps563adc10.jpg.html']How about a Peacock? and a Huge egg  ...(pictured with some Tiny Button Quail eggs and golden pheasant eggs)[/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/1stborn-UNO-5-19-07_zpsaa5a3317.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/DUCK2013a_zps35a55fc2.jpg.html']


[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/quail4-28-08_zpsbee6ddf7.jpg.html]





[URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/1stborn-UNO-5-19-07_zpsaa5a3317.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/sallynbirds/DUCK2013a_zps35a55fc2.jpg.html']

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Careym13

N2TORTS said:


> Not a Parrot …but…..Indian Runner Ducks – A flightless duck that stands erect like a penguin…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a Peacock? and a Huge egg  ...(pictured with some Tiny Button Quail eggs and golden pheasant eggs)



I've never heard of Indian Runner Ducks, they are really cute!!!! Do people keep them as pets? We are hatching out Button Quail here right now too...so tiny!!


----------



## Careym13

And that Peacock is amazing!!


----------



## Tom

Just picked up my new little birdie last night. She flew in all the way from Chicago! This is a Jardine's parrot. The best little parrot species in the world. She's in the final stages of weaning, so I'm still giving her formula twice a day, but she's already nibbling on her own.

I first met this species in 1990 and I've wanted one ever since. They are little clowns. They make noises, but they are cute, quiet little noises. No screaming and screeching like most parrots. They also tend to like and want to interact with all people, not just one. They play and hang upside and its hard to even look at them and not smile when they are doing their thing.


----------



## N2TORTS

Careym13 said:


> I've never heard of Indian Runner Ducks, they are really cute!!!! Do people keep them as pets? We are hatching out Button Quail here right now too...so tiny!!


Yes The Indian Runners are very personable .....a very cool story too!. I had gone to see a guy about 10 years ago who breeds torts in my area (So. Cal) when I arrived at his home ..I was greeted by two of the ducks "Sugar and Spice" I was overwhelmed at how these things looked and acted,rather than waddling, they run plus I have never heard of them before.(They are native to Indonesia Islands - Bali, Java and Lombok) Nevertheless ...I was hooked and got some eggs to try and hatch out. I was very successful with these little guys and you want to keep every baby ( just like tort hatchlings),. The females usually lay about 150 – 200 eggs a year or more, depending whether they are from exhibition or utility strains. ( as they are domesticated in their native land for a food source- the eggs and ducks themselves.) Any one who keeps what I call game fowl ...even parrots as Sally makes a mess of my office every day  has their work cut out for them and if you don't mind a lot of duck poop
These things are ULTRA COOL! More like a dam dog , than a bird. The birds as mentioned stand erect and can only fly in short jumping intervals about 3 feet. But 99% remain on the ground unless spooked. Only the females "quack" as the male has more of a silent "squeak" whisper grunt.
The Peacock was a neat thing and the largest bird ...reptile ...you name it egg I have ever seen or hatched out. It is known as a "pied" peacock hence the blue/white tuxedo it sports. They can be very aggressive to strangers and noisy. Your right..... the Button quail are SUPER tiny and as you know , the hatchlings are no more the size than that of a bumble bee. I don't breed birds any more....just torts. But in the last 50 years ....pretty much anything from a Mountain Lion to a mouse....I have tried it~
Here is one of the adults a more rare Brown version.. with some of her ducklings. Notice the "pied" babies?











JD~


----------



## Careym13

N2TORTS said:


> Yes The Indian Runners are very personable .....a very cool story too!. I had gone to see a guy about 10 years ago who breeds torts in my area (So. Cal) when I arrived at his home ..I was greeted by two of the ducks "Sugar and Spice" I was overwhelmed at how these things looked and acted,rather than waddling, they run plus I have never heard of them before.(They are native to Indonesia Islands - Bali, Java and Lombok) Nevertheless ...I was hooked and got some eggs to try and hatch out. I was very successful with these little guys and you want to keep every baby ( just like tort hatchlings),. The females usually lay about 150 – 200 eggs a year or more, depending whether they are from exhibition or utility strains. ( as they are domesticated in their native land for a food source- the eggs and ducks themselves.) Any one who keeps what I call game fowl ...even parrots as Sally makes a mess of my office every day  has their work cut out for them and if you don't mind a lot of duck poop
> These things are ULTRA COOL! More like a dam dog , than a bird. The birds as mentioned stand erect and can only fly in short jumping intervals about 3 feet. But 99% remain on the ground unless spooked. Only the females "quack" as the male has more of a silent "squeak" whisper grunt.
> The Peacock was a neat thing and the largest bird ...reptile ...you name it egg I have ever seen or hatched out. It is known as a "pied" peacock hence the blue/white tuxedo it sports. They can be very aggressive to strangers and noisy. Your right..... the Button quail are SUPER tiny and as you know , the hatchlings are no more the size than that of a bumble bee. I don't breed birds any more....just torts. But in the last 50 years ....pretty much anything from a Mountain Lion to a mouse....I have tried it~
> Here is one of the adults a more rare Brown version.. with some of her ducklings. Notice the "pied" babies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD~


Wow! How interesting! I did see the pied markings...shows up just like parrots, go figure. That brown one is really pretty....the posture is definitely interesting. We keep silkie chickens. They are very fun "flightless" birds. It is hard to tell the front from the back on them sometimes


----------



## Careym13

Tom said:


> Just picked up my new little birdie last night. She flew in all the way from Chicago! This is a Jardine's parrot. The best little parrot species in the world. She's in the final stages of weaning, so I'm still giving her formula twice a day, but she's already nibbling on her own.
> 
> I first met this species in 1990 and I've wanted one ever since. They are little clowns. They make noises, but they are cute, quiet little noises. No screaming and screeching like most parrots. They also tend to like and want to interact with all people, not just one. They play and hang upside and its hard to even look at them and not smile when they are doing their thing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 136405


That is a very cute baby!!! Are you planning to sex it or just wait for the markings to appear? I like to watch my two walk backwards on top of their cage.


----------



## Tom

Careym13 said:


> That is a very cute baby!!! Are you planning to sex it or just wait for the markings to appear? I like to watch my two walk backwards on top of their cage.



I do plan to sex this one. I want to sex my little red head too.

Do you have a lab or company you recommend for sexing? I know you must send in DNA regularly at your work?


----------



## Careym13

We use Animal Genetics in Tallahassee. They charge $25 for DNA sexing. They are fast and very reliable. Their website is avianbiotech.com. You can just send them freshly plucked feathers for DNA sexing, no need to do blood. From their homepage, if you scroll to the bottom there is a link to download forms. You want the top form, under the Adobe icon on the right side of the page. Just print it out and send it in with the sample. Then call them after a few days and they'll create an account number for you and all that good stuff. They email you once they receive the sample and again when the results are ready. They do disease testing too, in the event you ever needed it.


----------



## Careym13

Careym13 said:


> We use Animal Genetics in Tallahassee. They charge $25 for DNA sexing. They are fast and very reliable. Their website is avianbiotech.com. You can just send them freshly plucked feathers for DNA sexing, no need to do blood. From their homepage, if you scroll to the bottom there is a link to download forms. You want the top form, under the Adobe icon on the right side of the page. Just print it out and send it in with the sample. Then call them after a few days and they'll create an account number for you and all that good stuff. They email you once they receive the sample and again when the results are ready. They do disease testing too, in the event you ever needed it.



Also, make sure you send in at least four feathers. Use ones from the chest for better results. You can just put them into a sandwich bag.


----------



## N2TORTS

Careym13 said:


> Also, make sure you send in at least four feathers. Use ones from the chest for better results. You can just put them into a sandwich bag.


Or just have them "come on down" .....we do except "walk-ins'"....


















.......


----------



## N2TORTS

ooops....I mean accept ... " walk ins" ...


----------



## Careym13

N2TORTS said:


> ooops....I mean accept ... " walk ins" ...



LOL...its ok, I knew what you meant . So you work at Animal Genetics????


----------



## N2TORTS

Careym13 said:


> LOL...its ok, I knew what you meant . So you work at Animal Genetics????


No...No....just @ Home with "tort" genetics .....

Some Trivia for any folks following the thread .....
Cockatoo's....are one of the few species you can sex visually as late teen's and adults and be spot on. For the Umbrella Too' like Sally... Females have a brown/golden Iris.. where the males will have all black .


----------



## Ida K

I currently have a green cheek conure named Baby. I've owned 2 african greys and a cockatiel in the past. Baby came home in early June and he's 5 months old now. We had him clipped but I'm going to keep him flighted once he molts.


----------



## Ida K

@kathyth correct me if I'm wrong, but are you on the Avian Avenue forum?? I think I've seen your username a few times.


----------



## kathyth

Ida K said:


> @kathyth correct me if I'm wrong, but are you on the Avian Avenue forum?? I think I've seen your username a few times.



Yes!! I love it!


----------



## Careym13

Ida K said:


> I currently have a green cheek conure named Baby. I've owned 2 african greys and a cockatiel in the past. Baby came home in early June and he's 5 months old now. We had him clipped but I'm going to keep him flighted once he molts.
> View attachment 140268



That is a nice looking yellow-sided!


----------



## Ida K

Thank you!


----------



## Harry65

Thank you.


Careym13 said:


> Beautiful colors!!!


----------



## jcaporaletti




----------



## jcaporaletti

Here is one of my girls.


----------

